# Henry pump action .22 rifle review.



## GA native (Sep 1, 2016)

My Dad bought this rifle back in the spring, when Cabela's had Henrys on sale. I've had a few months to play with it now. I have to say, I'm impressed.

It is lightweight, and handles well. The sight are easy to use. It holds 14 rounds in a tubular magazine. I can pick off spent shotgun shells from 25 yards with ease. Once I got used to the pump action, it has proven to be utterly reliable. It eats any ammo you feed it. It is faster than a lever action, and the pump action allows one to stay on target while you cycle the next round through.

So if you are looking for a good plinker, or a first gun for your kid, give the Henry a hard look.


----------



## GA native (Sep 1, 2016)

I should add that the fit and finish on this rifle is typical Henry. The walnut furniture is beautiful, and the bluing is deep and consistent.

I've participated in firing off over one hundred rounds in a day, through this rifle. The octagon barrel didn't heat up. And we never bothered to stop and clean it. Reliability is what this rifle carries in spades.

I didn't take pictures of the paper targets, but I can tell you that the groups were tight. 

You get your money's worth with this rifle.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought my two youngest grandboys Henry Golden Boys for their 1st. birthdays. They are only 3 now so it will be awhile before they shoot them.
They seem to be fine rifles. And MADE IN THE USA or not made at all.


----------



## GA native (Sep 3, 2016)

snuffy said:


> I bought my two youngest grandboys Henry Golden Boys for their 1st. birthdays. They are only 3 now so it will be awhile before they shoot them.
> They seem to be fine rifles. And MADE IN THE USA or not made at all.



That's funny, my Dad bought this Henry for one of my three year old daughters. My other daughter gets the old 39A, which is to the right of the Henry in the picture.

I was impressed enough with this rifle, to sit down and write a review. I thought Henry was overpriced, but a few months of playing with this .22 has brought me around.


----------

